# Good Morning and Good Morrow



## hopefulfellow (Nov 30, 2012)

Greetings Masons. I hall from Colorado, and am a hopeful future mason. I work in telecom and it has been a lodes dream for me to join your ranks since I was a small boy. I finally feel like a man who can be made better. Hopefully enough to be worthy of being called brother one day. I'm very interested in discussing the craft and my journey to becoming one of you.

With no further ado I thank you for reading my introduction.
M.Cole


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forums. If you have any questions there are a great number of us here that will do what we can to help you out.


----------



## K.S. (Dec 1, 2012)

Welcome. I am also in the telecom industry. So I guess you are already a brother in a different way! Good luck and take care.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 1, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## hopefulfellow (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you all for the warm welcome


----------

